# pioneer sx-950 question



## abomb (Feb 17, 2011)

I've inherited a pioneer sx-950 stereo receiver. the way my father had it set up, the preamp in/out on the back is connected to a "Bose 901 series V active equalizer", whick claims on its back side to be only for use with a Bose loudspeaker system. its connected to my computer. when i try hear any sound without the Bose 901, i cant hear any sound, its either not coming through at all or volume to low to hear. is this normal? i would think the receiver would amplify on its own. could this be some work around due to something broken inside the sx-950?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

We'll need more info on your setup.

It sounds like you have a source (computer), the pioneer, and then the 901s or another type of speaker? :dunno:

There may be a preamp or tape loop enabled that is sending all the signals through the outputs to that preamp box and expecting the signal to return in. If that box is not powered or in the loop, then no signal is getting through to the output stage. I'm not familiar with that model, but my dad's old pioneer did have a switch to enable the "loop" which is where the equiliazer box sits. See if yours has that and if moving the switch makes any difference.


----------



## Squintje (Oct 2, 2010)

Well it has been a while since my last post:rolleyesno:

Have you tried connecting the "loop" without the EQ connected:yikes:
i should explain that what I mean is that you should run a (RCA)cable between the loop out and loop in/preamp out and poweramp in


----------



## doubeleive (Oct 31, 2007)

if it is connected to the pre in/out on the receiver then you need something to "bump" up the signal a bit other than the output from the pc which is very low, hence the bose eq does it's job, I have a similar setup to my pc a "nad" receiver and some klipsch full size floor speakers and in-between is my eq which does it's job just right, the result full wall shaking audio, love it :neener:


----------

